# Official 40yd Outdoor Shoot!



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Rule Amendment...*

Due to the nature of this shoot, some participants have asked that the number of shot arrows be increased from an accuracy and endurance standpoint. As a result, the following rule is amended...

Rule #3. Total of 120 arrows shot per game, ALL TARGETS will be scored with a 5 point maximum for each arrow and a best possible score of 600 points per game, X counts are to be kept up with and turned in with scores accordingly

Thank you,


----------



## sizzle1usa (Sep 26, 2007)

put me in sizzle1usa
trutht two
gold tip 5575 expedition 100 grain goldtip easy pull tips
sureloc sight with qda dropaway rest


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*ok...*

Got it...welcome to the shoot


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Do we use a 40yrd NFAA field face or a 20 yrd indoor NFAA face??


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Targets*

It will need to be a NFAA 20yd Indoor Face (5-spot, single spot or vegas 3-spot)


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Please Note! the rules have changed again...*

I have been receiving lots of messages with people interested in entering this "Virtual Competition". However, the majority of requests have been to change the number of arrows shot for each game back to the original rule of 60 arrows. It would seem that 120 arrows is more than most are willing to shoot per game. As a result, to gain more entries, the following will be amended:

Rule #3 will remain as originally stated. The number of arrows shot will be 60 arrows per game with a best possible score of 300 points.

Thank you,
Thad


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Patriot VFT said:


> I have been receiving lots of messages with people interested in entering this "Virtual Competition". However, the majority of requests have been to change the number of arrows shot for each game back to the original rule of 60 arrows. It would seem that 120 arrows is more than most are willing to shoot per game. As a result, to gain more entries, the following will be amended:
> 
> Rule #3 will remain as originally stated. The number of arrows shot will be 60 arrows per game with a best possible score of 300 points.
> 
> ...


This even has the feel of a NFAA shoot with all the rule changes mid-stride.  

Sorry, had to be done. hehehehehehe


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Come on..what have you got to lose?*

Its a 20yd Indoor Target shot outdoors at 40 yds in your own back yard and scored just as NFAA scoring rules require. Shoot all arrows into one spot if you like...just be honest when you score them. You only have yourself to cheat. Take a pic of your target with your name on it so that we can tell its the same target when you get finished with that game. Its simple, free, silly and its fun!

Pm me the following to register:

Username
City, State
Make and model of your bow
Make and model of the arrows you will be shooting

Its simple....I will respond to all pm requests...

Thad


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Lol*



Ohio_3Der said:


> This even has the feel of a NFAA shoot with all the rule changes mid-stride.
> 
> Sorry, had to be done. hehehehehehe


Thats funny right there...I was thinking the same thing this morning...next rule to change will be that you have to get up and shoot by 7am :embara:
J/K...


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Submit Scores and Pics Here...*

Please PM all scores and pictures of your targets directly to me - "Patriot VFT" - I will be posting them as they come in....also, please note that there is another guy on Archery Talk that goes by the same name as me, only his username is "patriotvft" in all lower case and all one word. Please make sure you do not pm him by accident instead of me, I do not want to get on his bad side, he is a great guy and does not need to be bombarded with messages he knows nothing about...

Thank you,
Thad


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Virtual Competition...*

I hope nobody gets upset with this, but I have created a similar thread on Archerysite.net in the Tournament Scores section of the forums. My thoughts were to draw shooters from both sites in an attempt to bring everyone together and hopefully spur something within the tournament archery community and get more people involved. All scores and pictures will be posted on both forums as they come in as long as the administrators from both sites do not stomp on my feet...here is the ASN link:

http://www.archerysite.net/vb/showthread.php?t=11053

Thanks,
Thad


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Have you ever shot a 20 yd target at 40yds? I have.....

Shoot the correct size face :wink: 

But I bet you are gonna have some people post some crazy scores anyway :chortle:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

So if I read this right I can shoot 2 scores in July and 1 score in August? Elk season starts in August and I get a little preoccupied.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Thank you for your interest...*

Bob,

Everyone will be turning in 2 scores per month for the months of July, August and September. This will give everyone 6 total scores to turn in for the entire 90 day league. 

Hornet,

As for the targets, we all discussed this before hand and decided that we wanted to shoot these targets to make things a little more difficult. There are some really good NFAA and ASA shooters that are signed up as part of this. Also, the indoor targets it will keep some shooters from claiming they shot 300 on each and every game which we will all be hard pressed to do. 

Besids, Its just for fun, we think it will be anyway...

Thank you both for your posts and please keep an eye on this as its going to get funny when the pics and scores start to roll in...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There aren't many people that can shoot 60 in the dot in a row on the real 40yd field face :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Have you ever shot a 20 yd target at 40yds? I have.....
> 
> Shoot the correct size face :wink:
> 
> But I bet you are gonna have some people post some crazy scores anyway :chortle:


Thats what I thought I was gonna play until he said at indoor targets... The ONLY time I want to shoot indoor targets is indoors!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Thats what I thought I was gonna play until he said at indoor targets... The ONLY time I want to shoot indoor targets is indoors!!!!


and I don't even want to shoot them there half the time :chortle:


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Now Guys...*

I agree with both of you. Everyone knows that at 40yds a field or hunter target is what we would normally shoot at. But, if you feel that you cant hit a single spot indoor target very well at 40 yds...its ok...we dont blame you for feeling that way...personally...I dont care if I can't score a perfect 300 on a 3-spot at 40 yds. Who could? I have a hard enough time doing it at 20 yds and that is what Im talking about...its all in fun and the scores and pics will be even more funny when they start coming in...we can all laugh about it.

Its silly, its stupid, but its fun and above all, its free!


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey guys,

I had mentioned this idea to Patriot in the chatroom and he rolled with it. Thad, I'd like to thank you for taking a big step and posting this and putting a lot of sheen on it.

My idea was a tournament that not only emphasized accuracy...but ALSO stamina. So...I know you 80lb bow shooters might not be up to it. 

The whole point of this deal was to challenge your accuracy over TIME by having a large quantity of shots.

I'm sorry the idea isn't going over so well. Please reconsider the concept and see if you might be up for it.

Darren


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I know a lot of people think this is nuts, so I just thought I'd clarify a little. This whole game started as a bet between two loud-mouthed, arrogant AT members. The original bet was 120 arrows at 40 yards, as a one time deal. With all the badgering back and forth, interest grew. And so, you have the game as it stands. Patriot has been brave enough to attempt score keeping.

We, ummm, I mean THEY.. will still be doing the one time 120 arrows thing, but this whole thing evolved from that, so we'd like to keep the spirit of silliness intact. We have recruited people from all ability levels, with all sorts of equipment.. even one woman who has never shot 40 yards before. There is no money- only fun, bragging rights and injured pride. It should be quite the little adventure.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Shooters List...*

*Shooters entered so far are as follows:

Shooter (username) - City, State - Equipment (Bow/Arrow)*

Condude4 - White Lake, WI - PSE Firestorm/Radial X Weave
DariusXV - Round Rock, TX - Hoyt Pro Elite/CE CXL2
DeadeyeD - Mountain Home, AR - Parker Shooting Star/GT 5575
doukima270 - Washington St - Elite GTO/Easton X7 2413
Kimmiedawn - Mountain Home, AR - Parker Side Kick/Victory X Ringer 350
MN_Chick - Minneapolis, MN - Mission Journey/CE Maxima
MoTribute - Bonne Terry, MO - BowTech Tribute/CE Maxima 350
Outback Jack - Savannah, TN - Hoyt Pro Elite/GT Pro 22
Patriot VFT - Corinth, MS - Hoyt Pro Elite/Easton ACC 3-39
Sizzle1usa - Versailles, IA - Bear Truth 2/GT 5575
Steve_T - Franklinville, NJ - Mathews DXT/GT XT Hunter
Tazhunter0 - DFW, TX - PSE MoneyMaker/Victory HV22

We would like to thank all of these participants for entering and may you all shoot well.

If you would like to join this group and have some fun in your own back yard this summer, feel free to do so by sending me a pm with your information so that your name can be added to this ever growing list...

Thanks,
Thad


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Yeah have'nt seen youy guys since the Fairgrounds shoot in Jackson...betcha turned the poundage down how about I use my 40yd pin at 5 yards?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Patriot VFT said:


> I agree with both of you. Everyone knows that at 40yds a field or hunter target is what we would normally shoot at. But, if you feel that you cant hit a single spot indoor target very well at 40 yds...its ok...we dont blame you for feeling that way...personally...I dont care if I can't score a perfect 300 on a 3-spot at 40 yds. Who could? I have a hard enough time doing it at 20 yds and that is what Im talking about...its all in fun and the scores and pics will be even more funny when they start coming in...we can all laugh about it.
> 
> Its silly, its stupid, but its fun and above all, its free!


It's not that I feel I cant hit it cause that part is not my isssue with it... I spend all summer getting ready for Nats Im not gonna be praticing on anything other than OFFICAL field and hunter targets until then...

Not to mention I shoot so much indoors even speaking of indoor targets make me sick until about Mid November... Yet alone putting on up on my outdoor bail in late June...



On a serious note though how can shooting a Vegas face and a White face work the scoring rings are different sizes??? And the vegas face has more rings... Just wondering as to how this would work???


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> On a serious note though how can shooting a Vegas face and a White face work the scoring rings are different sizes??? And the vegas face has more rings... Just wondering as to how this would work???


 Exactly?? I wondered the same thing when the post first appeared.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Scoring Targets*

Im glad you asked that question, I was going to post this....We discussed scoring all of these targets the same way for simplicity. As a result:

The entire yellow center on the 3-spot target will be worth 5 points with the red and blue rings scoring 4 points...(most difficult target to shoot)

The entire white center of the 5-spot target will be worth 5 points and the blue 4 points... 

The Single Spot target will be the easiest to score on with the white center being worth 5 points and the ENTIRE blue being worth 4 points...(least difficult target to shoot)

Since all 3 targets have similar sized center sections, we did not feel that this would be a problem. In scoring, its either a 5, a 4, or its a 0...Just be honest when you score your arrows. 

Thank you guys for your posts. We now have 14 shooters as of this morning. Registration will close on the 15th of July so you still have 2 weeks to get your registration request in before its too late...

Thanks, 
Thad


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Patriot VFT said:


> Bob,
> 
> Everyone will be turning in 2 scores per month for the months of July, August and September. This will give everyone 6 total scores to turn in for the entire 90 day league. ...


Maybe next year then if you get it started earlier.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm still game to try this. At least I know my new strings will be shoot in good when we are done.
Chris


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*All Pms Answered...*

I understand completely Bob, Im sure if this goes over like I think it will, we just may try it again sometime. We will apply what we learn from this on the next league...

Tazhunter, Im pumped too, I have to go get some targets today as a matter of fact. We should start seeing scores and pics really soon. 

As of lunchtime today, we have 14 shooters registered. Registration is open until the 15th of July so get your registrations in before its too late...This should be a HOOT!


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

Patriot VFT said:


> Im glad you asked that question, I was going to post this....We discussed scoring all of these targets the same way for simplicity. As a result:
> 
> The entire yellow center on the 3-spot target will be worth 5 points with the red and blue rings scoring 4 points...(most difficult target to shoot)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the scoring info Thad.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Patriot VFT said:


> Im glad you asked that question, I was going to post this....We discussed scoring all of these targets the same way for simplicity. As a result:
> 
> The entire yellow center on the 3-spot target will be worth 5 points with the red and blue rings scoring 4 points...(most difficult target to shoot)
> 
> ...


So why would anyone in their right mind shoot anything other than a single spot???

Hope yall have fun with it and get all the kinks worked out.... 

But IMO you would have way better particpation if it were on the 40yd face


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> So why would anyone in their right mind shoot anything other than a single spot???
> 
> Hope yall have fun with it and get all the kinks worked out....
> 
> But IMO you would have way better particpation if it were on the 40yd face


He obviously was not there for all the smack talk that brought this about, lol.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

MN_Chick said:


> He obviously was not there for all the smack talk that brought this about, lol.


Shoot me a link i can do some smack talkin now:tongue:


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Easy Now....*

Easy People...This is supposed to be summer fun target practice not a pissin match ukey:

X Hunter has a reasonable point. Why WOULD you want to shoot a 5 spot or a 3 spot if you can shoot a single spot. I felt as though if we were to insist that everyone use one particular target that some would say "I dont have any of those targets" or "I cant find any of those targets". The fact of the matter is, most archery dealers carry and stock these targets in their shops and they would be easily obtainable as a result. I agree with X hunter that these may not be the BEST targets to be shooting at from 40yds, but Hey...

1) it makes the contest a little more difficult 
2) I know everyone can get hold of these targets
3) Most dealers would have to special order the field targets which would be too much trouble for some shooters to deal with. Especially shooters that mainly hunt and do not shoot competitively.

As I posted before, we plan on taking what we learn from this shoot and apply it to future shoots if there are to be any. This all began as a clash between 2 people as to which one was the better shooter. I simply decided to put my twist on it as a way to resolve the issue in a fun way and invite others to join in the fun. I personally plan to shoot a single spot target, and its up to you as to which target you want to shoot. If you feel as though you are a GREAT shot, and can do well on a 3-spot or 5-spot, then show us all that you are as good a shot as you say you are. I do not feel as though I am the greatest shot in the world, otherwise I would be standing shoulder to shoulder with Rio, Chance, Dave and the others at the nationals.

This is "All in Fun" and I would like to keep it that way. If you do not like what we are doing, then you are certianly welcome to sit back, watch what happens, and laugh at the rest of us for putting on this silly contest...


Thank you for the reply,
Thad


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey,

The purpose of this little challenge was to imagine doing something twice as hard as an indoor NFAA round.

40 yards.

20 yard target.

120 arrows in a session.

Between the unnamed female who I challenged (if she REALLY is a female...that's open for discussion as well, Pipsqueek), we're scoring 120 arrows on a single spot with all rings scoring their respective points. So...X...5...4...3...2...1...0.

Not everyone has access to these targets and not everyone has even shot at this range. So I suggested using what "you" had and we'll work it out.

It wasn't meant to be easy.

It was meant to be at least twice as hard as a NFAA indoor, not even factoring outside conditions...which in summer happen to be quite sweaty. 

We're all excited about the open participation aspect. Patriot has done a fantastic job in doing this and I would like to thank him for keeping it going and keeping score.

I'd like to reiterate...this wasn't meant to be easy.

Would it be worth doing if it was?

Pipsqueek...I've finished my scoring. Can you belly-dance whilst cooking a grilled-cheese?


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*First 120 arrow score is in...*

Ok all you target maulers, here are the pics and score from our first outdoor competitor DariousXV.

Darius hails from Round Rock, TX. He is approximately 5'-3" tall and is weighing in at a solid 99 pounds wet. He enjoys shooting in his own backyard that is ABSOLUTELY full of various types of target butts as you can see from his pictures. His shooting combination is a Hoyt Pro Elite and Carbon Express CXL2 arrows. 

Here are the pics of his FIRST EVER 120 arrow dash on a 20yd single spot target from 40yards out. He scored the NFAA Single Spot Target as it should have been scored by NFAA Rules. He shot a 504/19x and currently holds first place in this type of competition :embara:

MN_Chick will be his competitor which we should be hearing from soon when she turns her score in.


Lets give DariusXV a big round of applause, Afterall, nobody in thier right mind would do what he has done 

:lol3:


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

whoa 99 pounds we got a heavy weight:darkbeer:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for setting this up Thad, it ought to be fun. :darkbeer:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

And we all question why the NFAA board of directors has so much difficulty getting any meaningful legislation accomplished.

For this informal mail-in shoot, we have between one and two dozen participants and perhaps eight people throwing their ideas in the ring on the format.

Take this situation and expand it to 50 state directors, eight council members, two officers, and one employee. What do you have?

I rest my case, sir.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Clerify!!!*

Hi Patriot, This sounds like it could be fun! But are you shooting 60 for 300, or is it 120 for 600??? And if use a single spot do you score the 3,2,1 rings or are they 0 being the 5 and 3 spots can't score them??
Thanks Ricky


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

It will be 60 arrows for 300 points- shot twice a month for 3 months.

There is a separate deal on the 120 arrows. I'll turn in my score on it tomorrow, and that should shut Darius up, one way or the other.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

For the singlespot target, its white=5 and all the blue equals 4.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

FS560 said:


> ...Take this situation and expand it to 50 state directors, eight council members, two officers, and one employee. What do you have?


A dictator and 50 puppets?


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

I promise to as magnanimous in victory as I would be in defeat. 

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

Nice shooting Darius


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Scott,

I appreciate it. I thought I was doing much better when I sighted in on Monday. I had too many flyers and that is what makes me less than thrilled with this particular round. I'm just glad the bulk of the arrows are massed around the center regardless of the PANIC shots!


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Scoring*



red1691 said:


> Hi Patriot, This sounds like it could be fun! But are you shooting 60 for 300, or is it 120 for 600??? And if use a single spot do you score the 3,2,1 rings or are they 0 being the 5 and 3 spots can't score them??
> Thanks Ricky


Ricky,

20yd indoor target face target will be either a 3-spot, 5-spot or 1-Spot (your choice)

All targets will have the same scoring system as follows:

1- Spot - entire white center = 5 points, ANY blue ring = 4 points.
3- Spot - entire yellow center = 5 points, ANY red or blue ring = 4 points.
5- Spot - entire white center = 5 points, ANY blue ring = 4 points.

60 arrows shot at each target for a possible total score of 300 points per game
(60 arrows x 5 points each = 300 points)

If you are interested, send me a pm with the following info in it:

Username
City, State
Bow/arrow combination you will be shooting...

Thanks,
Thad


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Registered Archers*

Just so you all know the scale of this, as of right this minute, there are a total of 20 registered archers including myself. Below is the list in alphabetical order:

Buttonbuckiller
Condude4
DariusXV
DDDArchery
DeadeyeD
doukima270
Ferretboy
JayMc
Kimmiedawn
MN Chick
NJ-XT
Outback Jack
Patriot VFT
Paul Payne
Scott.Barrett
ScottS71 
Sizzle1usa
Steve_T
Tazhunter0
viperarcher

I am still recieving messages from people who are interested but have not yet made a decision on whether to play or not...Registration is open until 7/15/09 at which time I will start another thread with the scores and pics for July of the 60 arrow rounds that we will all be competing in. 

I do not want everyone to get confused with the 120 arrow game that DariusXV and MN_Chick are competing in which is a totally seperate game in and of itself.

Thank you,
Thad


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Pm sent . I'm in.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

TN ARCHER said:


> Pm sent . I'm in.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*I'm in!!*

pm sent! I'm in!! Know all I have to do is Learn to 1- Take a photo with a digital camra... 2- How to put it on the computer....ukey:3- Then how to transfer it from my computer to AT!
And I thought the shooting would be hard!!!!

May be I can get my daughter(she's 10) to show me how!!!!


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Posting Pictures of Targets*

Step 1 -Create an account on www. photobucket.com 
and upload your pictures to it.

Step 2 -Go into your new album and scroll over the pictures you just uploaded, a drop menu will appear with 4 things to choose from which are as follows:
Email & IM 
Direct Link-(Choose this one)
HTML Code
IMG Code 

Step 3 -Cut and paste the wording into a PM and send it to me


Its that simple...


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*The Results Are In!*

May I have your attention please! 

The score and pics are in from our second competitior MN_Chick.

MN_Chick (Cindy) hails from Minneapolis, MN. 

Ummm....:embara: Due to the nature of women and thier appearance, we are unable to disclose her physical attributes without fear of a WRONG answer  So In labeling her height and weight, we will just kindly answer with a N/A :zip:

As you can see, her backyard archery range differes greatly from that of her competitor who lives in a sand pit. She enjoys shooting on a daily basis and takes an occasional pot shot at a yearling every once in a while as it wanders onto her range just like it did on this day in the pic below :uzi: 

MN_Chick shot a great score of 506/27x out of a possible 600 beating the score of 504/19x shot by Darius. 

She shot well, and kicked sand in the eye of her opponent, in what is being called the event of the year by some Archery Talk Chatters :der: Give a great round of applause for our very own MN_Chick for her win in this 40Yd, 120 arrow, 600 point round :wav:


















Unfortunatley, Cindy's unshot target picture did not turn out properly due to lighting problems and her technological inabilities with a digital camera.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*120 Arrow 600 Round*

This concludes the 120 arrow 600 round as shot by DariusXV and MN_Chick. 

This contest was not to be confused with the 60 arrow 300 round that started on 7/1/09 in which archers are to shoot 60 arrows at a 20 yard indoor target from a distance of 40 yards which is now going on. 

Let me know if you are still interested in entering this contest by sending me a pm with your username, City and State and what Bow/Arrow combination you will be shooting. I will be starting another thread labled "40 YD Outdoor 300 Round" soon with pics and scores of all the participants as they come in. 

Thank you for lauging with us 

Thad :zip:


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

Darius, dude you got your butt handed to you by a girl. Whats up with that??...lol j/k man. 

Congrats Cindy that was some fine shooting. 


That was some fine shooting from the both of you. With the winner just winning by a 2 point margin. Could there be a rematch in the near future?? Maybe the best 2 out of 3??


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Lol, a girl with a hunter class set up to boot  Thanks Scott. 
It was a fun challenge, and very interesting to shoot. Thanks for the game, Darius. Now I'm off to the lake for the weekend, I'll be back to gloat on Monday. :darkbeer:


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

Great shooting MN!

I think I'd like a rematch, and let's both get FULL pictures of our targets next time.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

DariusXV said:


> Great shooting MN!
> 
> I think I'd like a rematch, and let's both get FULL pictures of our targets next time.


I sent several pics to Patriot, including a picture of the full target. He chose to post the one with the clearest writing. If you feel, in any way, that I cheated then say so and I will be happy to re-shoot. I was having some issues with my contact- it dried out the night before.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

DariusXV said:


> Great shooting MN!
> 
> I think I'd like a rematch, and let's both get FULL pictures of our targets next time.


So are you implying that she cheated???? Just admit that you were beaten, Man up dude!

Tell you what, _*IF*_ yall two have a rematch, I'll supply a AT 40Yard Shoot-Off Plaque to the winner. Date and Name engrave on a brass plate. Rematch is 20 arrows at 40....you game??


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

DariusXV said:


> Great shooting MN!
> 
> I think I'd like a rematch, and let's both get FULL pictures of our targets next time.


Whoa...you guys are reading way too far into this.

Okay...let's take each line one by one.

Great shooting MN! Period. Done. You won the match. Congrats!

I think I'd like a rematch.. Well, who wouldn't? The scores were pretty close!

...and let's both get FULL pictures of our targets next time. Those were the rules, weren't they? 

MN won. 27 center Xs out of 120 arrows at 40 yards is fantastic shooting.

I owe you a ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Rematch...*

First let me say, I am not implying that ANYONE is accusing MN_Chick of cheating. 

She DID indeed take a pic of her target prior to shooting it. Its just that the picture did not turn out because of lighting (it was all whited out). I have to agree that if she had taken a pic of the target prior to shooting it, and made sure that the pic came out properly, this may not have happened, but it did.

However, as scorekeeper; because she told me about the pic prior to sending it to me, and offered to shoot the round over again if I wanted her too, I felt as though she was being honest. Afterall, she would have had to pull a used target off of some other range butt, scribble scoring jibberish all over it and try and make some mathmatical sense of it all so that it could be passed off to us as her own target. I don't feel that ANY of us belive she would have, or could have taken things that far. Therefore, I feel that she shot this round fair and square and did not cheat. 

As for a rematch, if you both feel as though you would like to shoot this 600 round again to possibly improve your scores, then I say go for it. But if one or the other of you is dissapointed about something else, or you feel that you were not treated fairly or that you have in some way been beat out of something, then I say voice your opinions so that the issue can be settled. Otherwise, we will leave things as they are.

There are MANY competitions that I have wished I had shot better in, but I didn't, and I just had to lick my wounds and go down the road.
Competitions only provide for ONE winner. Sorry Darren...She won it my friend, fair and square and she should not have to feel as though she owes you a rematch.

On to a more positive note, there are now 26 shooters entered in the 40 yard shoot-out as it is being refered to. I have to tell you, we should see some really good scores. In the mix are several NFAA Indoor Shooters that are both top 5 competitors at the state level, and top 20 competitors at the national level. There are also a number of ASA Shooters that are entered. 

I look forward to seeing everyone's scores and pics as they turn them in, once again I would like to remind everyone that registration for this event will close at midnight on 7/15/09. I hope everyone had a great and safe 4th of July holiday and I hope you have a great week at work.

This week, I will be practicing for the Tennessee State Field Competition that is scheduled for next weekend in Lebanon, TN. Wish me luck!

Thanks,
Thad


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Thad,

I appreciate your input on this. I'm totally cool with the results. 

Darren N


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

Hey Thad, could you post the updated list of who is in the competition?


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Updated Registered Shooters List*

Here is the list as of this morning...

Boho 
Buttonbuckiller
Condude4
DariusXV
DDDArchery
DeadeyeD
doukima270
Ferretboy
JayMc
Kimmiedawn
MN Chick
MoTribute
NJ-XT
Outback Jack
Patriot VFT
Paul Payne
red1691
rossi9s
Scott.Barrett
Shawnnv
Sizzle1usa
Steve_T
Tazhunter0
Todd ID
TN Archer
viperarcher

Thank you to all that have registered and good luck in your shooting...

Thad


----------



## Duckdawg (Nov 10, 2003)

Patriot VFT said:


> May I have your attention please!
> 
> The score and pics are in from our second competitior MN_Chick.
> 
> ...


Now thats a heck of a home range.
I was kind of proud of my 18-1 hanging off the side of a round bale, until I saw this pic.

And by the way, nice shooting Mn.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*40 yard challenge*















* Viperarcher*


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Last Post on This Thread*

Hello everyone,

I trust you all had a great weekend. I had the opportunity to shoot in the TN State Field Championship this past weekend. I took 2nd place with the meager score of 814 points (267 field round, 284 animal round, 263 hunter round). First place went to my league partner (Jeremy Harbin) who shot an 822.

I will be starting another thread to post scores on. It would be nice if everyone could follow the rules that were set forth at the beginning of this contest. For example, Viperarcher decided to post his own pics but did not show a score, nor did he take a pic of his target prior to being shot.

PLEASE! go back to the first post and read the rules...they are very simple and easy to understand. As the rules state, send all pics and scores directly to me via private message so that I can keep up with them and make sure that they get posted properly. Also, make sure you take a before and after pic of your target with your name on it for identification.

I want to also remind everyone that registration for this contest closes tomorrow 7/15/09 at midnight in case you would like to join.

Good shooting....

Thanks,
Thad


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

Patriot VFT said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I trust you all had a great weekend. I had the opportunity to shoot in the TN State Field Championship this past weekend. I took 2nd place with the meager score of 814 points (267 field round, 284 animal round, 263 hunter round). First place went to my league partner (Jeremy Harbin) who shot an 822.
> 
> ...


Congrats Thad on taking 2nd place and congrats to you buudy of taking 1st. Thad I sent you a PM with my scores over at ASN.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I shot that using Hoyt Ultra Elite, Easton Lightspeeds 3D, Bohning Blazer X2 vanes, Bowxperts.com strings and cables. specailty archery super peep and clarifier, fuse target stabilizers, Truball axcel 2000 sight, trophy taker spring steel 2 rest.


----------



## ferretboy (Aug 15, 2007)

*Mine today, not so great*

Here was the first try, all arrows shot in 45 minutes. Last ten shot by headlights. 275 with only 11 X's. But only 3 arrows out of the first 4 ring. Thanks for looking. Dave Henderson


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Dave, I don't care thats still good at 40 yards! congrats ! Maybe if you was shooting a Hoyt they would of been more in the X ! LOL just kidding!


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

Nice shooting Dave


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just sent my 1st in hope they come through!


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok guys here is my 40 yard shoot. I scored a 273/300 with 14x.








Sorry no new target faces, I patched up this one.


----------

